# General > Sport >  Community Sport Hub Meeting Tuesday 5th March

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Community Sport Hub Meeting Tuesday 5th March*

[IMG][/IMG]
ust a reminder we have the East Caithness Community Sport Hub on Tuesday 5th March 6.30-7.30pm in the PE classroom (no longer dance studio), we will be look at the year ahead, the needs for your club and the community.    Reminder - 2019 club profile for sportscotland and governing bodies monitoring and the 2019 club affiliation to your local Community Sport Hub.   [Read Full Article]

----------

